# Morgue Ideas



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

when I think morgue, I think gurneys, Large overhead lights, steel cabinet doors, tile floors and walls, a drain, sinks, white sheets, body bags, a round office clock, ... a mop bucket.
Doors could be plywood, spray painted a satin steel color. As for the lights and a gurney...ummmm.. ebay?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Check out this site: http://www.pushindaisies.com/candypress/scripts/default.asp


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Whatever you do don't google image search morgue. Some graphic pics show up. But stainless steal is pretty much it. The tempiture should be cool. White lab coats are also a big plus. Good luck take some pics!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Why do I always have to do what im told not to. Thanks halloweenking, just ate dinner and then did that google search, now I want to puke. Gotta learn to listen.


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

Dead people!!!!!


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

coblerx4 said:


> Dead people!!!!!


HA! Best one so far!


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

steel tray with medical instruments.... or knives, saws, drills etc... face masks, rubber gloves


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Here are a few pics from the show Tru Calling. She worked in the morgue.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

maximpakt said:


> Why do I always have to do what im told not to. Thanks halloweenking, just ate dinner and then did that google search, now I want to puke. Gotta learn to listen.


lol I warned you. haha.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Here is a pic from my morgue. I reproduced Marcus the Carcus' feet in paper mache' and painted them blue with toe tags. Then used foil for the doors on my kitchen cabinets all the way around the kitchen. There's also a Cryrogenic guy trying to bust out of the fridge. Blue lights and icicle lights add to the mood.


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

OK - Halloweenking is right....graphic is what you will get googling images, HOWEVER, if you focus on the background and details in the pics, you will get a pretty good idea of what you will need to get to make it look authentic. Just my thoughts....


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Skullin: You are great! Foil is perfect and its cheap! Your moruge looks very good.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

We had a Morgue two years ago when we did a Zombie theme, and everyone has said pretty much what I was going to say, but I had to add what my costume was that year. 

I was the Medical Examiner "Betty Stiffins"


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

haha lol betty stiffins


----------



## Atomic Mystery Monster (Jul 29, 2003)

-A door marked "Crematorium" that's open just enough for blinking orange light and/or fake flames to be seen. 

-A covered body that rises up when people get near it.

-Have those drawers they store corpses in pop open when people get near.

-This might be of use to you, too.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor (Oct 16, 2006)

We had a morgue in our haunted house last year. My husband had a connection and got us a brand new REAL body bag. I put fake blood all over it and stuffed it with a couple old blankets which I shaped into the "body" inside and it looked SO real. It was placed on a metal table that people had to pass by, it was really creepy.


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I see dea...NO..I won't say it.... but the google search I had to do it. it's like tellin me not to push the big shiny red button lol. p.s. nice kitchen skulkin I gotta do that.


----------



## Hectix (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought about making a little drawer and put it a little open. Then, spray paint it metal and put two fake feet in there. Cover all but the feet with a blanket, shine a light from the other side, and put a toe tag on it.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

It would be cool to have a big room with tables and bodies covered on the tables. Then the lights go out and when they come back on the bodies are sitting up. Of course lock them in the room. If you live in the south like me a window unit air conditioner would give you a slight chill ( by the door of course). A couple actors as the bodies would work they could walk around the people. You can sell depends (adult diapers) by the hundreds.


----------



## Nobtis (May 13, 2003)

Don't forgets lots of blood and body parts as well as specimens in jars! (Not that I would know from experience, LOL)


----------



## lil LizzieBorden (Sep 23, 2007)

They use scales to weigh organs, how about true to life looking body parts on metal trays. In nursing school I was in during an autopsy and you just can't ever forget that smell of formaldehyde? Sounds cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

